# crear un servidor de correo

## fairway

Buenas,

Hace un tiempo cree un hilo porque mi servidor de correo estaba dando problemas. Mas o menos lo solucione, pero sigue dando guerra. Así que he decidido crear uno nuevo.

En el anterior usaba postfix, cyrus imap y squirrelmail. He estado buscando manuales, pero todos los que encuentro son muy antiguos(2005) así que supongo que habrá configuraciones mejores en la actualidad.

¿Me podéis indicar algunos? os lo agradecería. 

Un saludo

----------

## Diabliyo

 *fairway wrote:*   

> Buenas,
> 
> Hace un tiempo cree un hilo porque mi servidor de correo estaba dando problemas. Mas o menos lo solucione, pero sigue dando guerra. Así que he decidido crear uno nuevo.
> 
> En el anterior usaba postfix, cyrus imap y squirrelmail. He estado buscando manuales, pero todos los que encuentro son muy antiguos(2005) así que supongo que habrá configuraciones mejores en la actualidad.
> ...

 

Yo monte hace poquito un servidor de correo y no tuve ningun problema, segui el manual de montaje de servidor mail que esta en la Documentacion de Gentoo (no recuerdo el link) y el de Perfect Server CentOS (http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-centos-5.2-p5). OJO mi servidor esta en Gentoo, asi que, ambos tutoriales sirven.

Pero a grandes rasgos te explico:

[*] Instalar Postfix, este seria el que proveera el pop3, smtp e imaps.

[*] Instalar Dovecot, este daria el servicio de cyrus.

[*] Instalar Saslauth, este seria tu autentificador.

Ademas yo le agregue otras cuestiones para seguridad de que los mails que salgan lleguen siempre a Inbox:

[*] Instalar DKIM-MILTER, este proveera el Firmado Digital del correo (basado en el dominio).

[*] Instalar BIND, con este proveeras el servicio de rDNS, DKIM (comprobar el Firmado), SPF (header para seguridad o politica).

En mi caso no uso squirrelmail ya que no me interesa montar buzones para recivir mails, pero cuando llegue a montar un mail para recivir, efectivamente utilize Squirrelmail para gestionar los mails recividos.

Saludos !

----------

## opotonil

Permíteme una pequeña corrección:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [*] Instalar Postfix, este seria el que proveera el pop3, smtp e imaps.
> 
> [*] Instalar Dovecot, este daria el servicio de cyrus.
> ...

 

El que proveera el pop3 y imap es Dovecot asi mismo te dara tambien el servicio SASL (autentificador).

Salu2.

----------

## JotaCE

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> Permíteme una pequeña corrección:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> [*] Instalar Postfix, este seria el que proveera el pop3, smtp e imaps.
> ...

 

Asi es honorables, postfix provee de smtp y dovecot provee de pop3 e imap. no confundamos a la raza!

----------

## www.gentooza.org

No conociais http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/virt-mail-howto.xml ?

Ese es el "oficial" de Gentoo, y yo tengo mi servidor de correo funcionando siguiendo ese manual.

Y como referencia tambien te puede servir esto:

http://tuxjm.net/docs/mailserver-howto/mysql-based/xhtml/index.html

----------

## JotaCE

Estimado :

Yo tengo mi servidor de correo desde hace unos dos meses sin necesidad de gran atencion de el.

Mira este tutorial, esta en ingles pero estoy seguro que no vas a batallar para comprenderlo.

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Mail_server_using_Postfix_and_Dovecot

----------

